# Uneven shoulder muscles/development...



## Sarah1 (10 July 2008)

Hi

Wonder if anyone can help please?  My horse has uneven development of his shoulder muscles - his left is huge &amp; his right isn't!
I had the saddle fitter out on Monday &amp; this is very noticeable so I wondered if anyone had any suggestions for exercises we can try to build this muscle?
He works better on his left rein - I'm assuming this is something to do with that shoulder being more developed?  Is it a case of working him mainly on the right rein?
I'll try to get some pics later...
Thanks


----------



## Jingleballs (10 July 2008)

Try lunging/longlining to build up muscle without the pressure of a saddle on his back as fitting a saddle to wasted muscle can hinder it's development - focus on his right rein.

If I were you I'd also consider a half pad or attaching some fibregee to the outside of his numnah on the right side to lift the saddle away and let the muscles develop.


----------



## toffeesmarty (11 July 2008)

The causes why this has happened are numerous but could be due to tack, teeth, back or lower leg problems that are manifesting themselves by your horse not working straight or balanced due to pain. this means he works 'crooked' to protect himself las he would do if he was lame. which over time means some muscles (in his shoulder in your case) become weaker as the stronger less painful side becomes dominant. 
Does your horse carrying his head slightly to one side? 
Is he is tracking up crookedly - are his footfalls correct or are they 'out'?
Are the muscles on the opposite hind quarters also weaker than those on the other? Or is the weakness just in the shoulder?

Once the location of the underlying physical cause is found, this must be addressed first. In a similar case my mare needed corrective farrier work done to level out a front foot that wasn't landing flat which was jarring the knee which in turn meant she didn't want to use her shoulder...

Once you identify the physical issue you can start rebuilding him and helping to become level. I would contact your vet or physio to help identify what is going on.


----------



## PennyJ (11 July 2008)

It could be due to an old injury.  We have had this with one of our ponies.  Our Mctimoney lady sorted him out, but his shoulder if I am honest is now his weak point.  But the McTim works for him and gets him right again - last time he pulled it was doing gymkhana games.  I get him done twice a year and that seems to keep it together for him.


----------



## Sarah1 (11 July 2008)

Thanks everyone for replying.  I have the physio due out within next couple of weeks so I'll ask her about it then.
He does occasionally carry his head to one side - I think it's more of a contact evasion tactic though as he doesn't do it for all riders or all of the time.
The weakness apears to be mainly in the shoulder however he does rest his o/s hind when stood &amp; unless you're after him when riding he'll shuffle the same leg - this is something he's done as long as I've had him &amp; due to previous back related problems this has been looked at &amp; noted.
He tracks up ok as long as you're not stopping him from going forwards &amp; although I have straightness issues my instructor can get him perfectly straight &amp; Bailey will work wonderfully for him, grrr!
I wonder if it's a combination of his previous problems &amp; the fact that he's always throwing me onto his outside shoulder on teh right rein so we're actually always working on the same diagonal?  I do try to change but he keeps flipping me back!


----------



## toffeesmarty (11 July 2008)

Look at him walking without tack on. This will show a more 'natural' picture and won't hide any 'evasions'. You will probably see he is walking diagonally and his stronger rear/lumbar muscles will be on the opposite side to his weak shoulder.
Then ask him to stand square and stand behind - looking along his back comparing each set of muscles from neck to tail. Its also a good idea to take some pics so you can check improvement over next few months.

Great idea to get physio out. Mine comes every month and I do maintenance exercises in between. Keep us posted with progress


----------

